# Where there's smoke?



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Sometimes it takes a few seconds for the water pressure to build. I would let it run 20 seconds or so before I got too worried. One major exhaust point is from the prop/lower unit area, smoke from that area and some residue is normal for 2 smokes.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

You have to submerge the lower unit enough for the water level to reach the water pump otherwise it won't pick up the water. 

Smoke is okay from the lower unit if it is coming from the exhaust port that could be under the cavitation plate or the propeller hub depending on the motor.


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I am going to try again tomorrow and let it run longer and see if it will pee.


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Sounds like we are training a dog...... ;D


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

> You have to submerge the lower unit enough for the water level to reach the water pump otherwise it won't pick up the water.
> 
> Hit the nail on the head! I feel a little dumb. I switched to a deeper tank and it peed like me after a 12 pack..............too much info? ;D Thanks for the imput to all.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

The black oil from the exhaust can be a couple things. 

Too rich on the oil/fuel mixture, or cheap oil. Lubrimatic and other cheap oils do smoke a lot more and don't burn as thoroughly as better oils or synthetics. The cheaper oils still work, just dirtier inside your engine.


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

I changed the lower unit oil this morning with Pennzoil marine. I have Quicksilver Premium Plus 2 cycle oil for the gas. Do you mix yours 50:1


----------

